# May 63, October 63, and a September j33



## NickM (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve gone through quite a few bikes, but the last two in my game room are my May 63 and September J33.  I’ve since sold the October 63 to a good buddy of mine

Gotta love these early and simple standards


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 5, 2019)

I Love that J33 look!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Love the Coppertone Corner..


----------

